# Brenntool



## shader09 (29. Januar 2008)

Hallöchen,
Wir haben unser Albumjetzt fertig Produziert.
Jetzt wollen wir das auf CD brennen,  meine Frage wäre jetzt
ob es ein Programm/Schutz gegen das vervielfältigen der CD gibt.
Würde schon reichen das, wenn die CD gebrannt wurde, die Audiospuren
nicht mehr korrekt sein bzw ein Piepton kommt.
Das aufjedn fall die gebrannte CD unbrauchbar ist.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Remme (29. Januar 2008)

Moin, also als erstes "Sicher nichts nichts" 

aber:

Infos: Link

Tool: Link

Tutorial zum Tool: Link


Hab das Tool noch nicht probiert, aber hoffe mal das es was bringt.

lg


----------



## shader09 (29. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Links, werd es heut mal ausprobieren und hier meinen "Testbericht" mal Preisgeben.


----------



## Remme (29. Januar 2008)

Jepp das mit dem Testvericht wäre super. 

lg


----------



## zerix (29. Januar 2008)

@shader09
Ich kenne zwar deine Gruppe nicht, aber meinst du, dass so viele Leute ein interesse daran haben eure CD zu kopieren, dass es sich lohnt einen Kopierschutz auf die CD zu brennen?

MFG

zEriX


----------



## shader09 (29. Januar 2008)

Schwer zu sagen wieviel uns hören, ca 100-500.
Es würde doch schon reichen wenn nur 1 unsere Mucke hört,
5€ ist nicht viel fürn Album. Also sollen die das Geld ausgeben 
und nicht Brennen. 
Man bezahlt ja auch nichts dafür, also warum sollte man den darauf 
Verzichten. (auf den Brennschutz)


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Moin
Ich weiß ja nicht, aber so wie es aussieht seid ihr noch dabei euren Bekanntheitsgrad
zu erweitern und was liegt da näher als die CD nicht kopiergeschützt lassen?
Schmeisst eure Tracks auf MySpace, Dooload, YouTube und was weiß ich, lasst sie doch brennen.
Wenn ihr dann nen Punkt habt, wo ihr sicher 500 Platten pressen könnt und auch wirklich die Abnehmer dafür habt, würde ich mir grössere Gedanken dazu machen.
Aber das Ziel erstmal ist es doch Snippets/Mixtapes usw unter die Leute zu hauen, damit man euch wahrnimmt.
Die wahre Kohle wird eh auf Konzerten gemacht. 
Und wenn du guten Kopierschutz haben willst schau mal nach was Eins Zwo damals für ihr Album "Zwei" benutzt haben, das war wirklich gut...

Peez


----------



## shader09 (29. Januar 2008)

Naja bekannt sind wir ja schon, Album wird schon von sehr vielen 
Sehnlichst erwartet. Nur wir wissen nicht genau wieviel es sind,
nachher sinds 500.

Haben unsere Tracks auf MySpace und Co gestellt also das is abgedeckt.
Snippets/Mixtapes haben wir schon genug rausgehauen, deswegen jetzt
auch ein Album.

Und wie haben die das gemacht, "EinsZwo"


----------



## zerix (29. Januar 2008)

Welches Alter hat eure Zielgruppe?

MFG

zEriX


----------



## shader09 (29. Januar 2008)

Weiß nicht, bei Rapmuzik is das immer schwer zu sagen. 
so 15-30 würde ich jetzt mal sagen. Aber Ausnahmen gibts immer.
Warum fragst!?


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Sag bloß du kennst Eins Zwo nicht?!
Die haben mit defekten Sektoren gearbeitet, damit dass das abspielen an jeglichen Pcs so gut wie unmöglich macht.
Es nennt sich "DOC.loc V1a bzw. V1b".
Links kann ich dir keine geben, da die die ich gefunden habe, zu Cracking-Seiten usw führen würden...
Peez

edit: Es gibt etliche Laufwerke die das Format lesen können, aber es gibt auch schon V2 davon und das wird bisher nur von 3 Laufwerken gelesen


----------



## shader09 (29. Januar 2008)

Natürlich kenne ich "EinsZwo", nur das was die mit Ihrem Album gemacht haben 
nicht. Aber is doch e wenn man die Mucke nicht aufm Rechner hören kann.


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Aber sobald du die CD auf dem Rechner hören kannst ist die auch schon drin...
Macht ihr auch ne Kaufvariante übers I-Net, damit die Leute den Kram auf iPod, MP3-Player hören können?


----------



## shader09 (29. Januar 2008)

Nein daran hab ich noch garnicht gedacht, aber geht das überhaupt 
GEMA freie Muzik dort anzubieten. Wenn ja haste mal büdde paar links 
für mich!?


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Darüber weiß ich nicht wirklich was.
Hab hier aber vielleicht was...
GEMA HP
http://www.gema.de/page/faq/
Unabhängige Plattform...
http://justaloud.com/?gclid=CJvHkrq1m5ECFR_MXgodUCadtg

Achja, sowas vielleicht: http://www.massivetracks.net/de-index2.htm?gclid=CM6sw_e4m5ECFQjyXgodyj2ntw


----------

